# my chicken been copying my parrot



## aspire5532 (Nov 6, 2011)

our new chicken maltida has been watching our parrot and flew up on my arm :001_tt2:


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

My duck thought she was a dog, all her life, she even curled up with the dog, went for walks and tried to see off other dogs but when we took her on holiday to Lake Windermere she hid behind me when we took her to the waters edge because she was frightened of the other ducks.ut:

I also had a dog that was convinced she was human and a rabbit that though he was a duck.:blushing:

They are so funny arn't they?


----------



## Danielmorgan (May 31, 2013)

really this is funny ...


----------

